
Show HN: First Tutorial Published – Request for Feedback - myappincome
I&#x27;ve created a React tutorial series about displaying GitHub Trending Repos - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;myappincome.co.uk&#x2F;react-redux-tutorial-trending-github-part-1&#x2F;. It&#x27;s aimed at the beginner so isn&#x27;t anything earth shattering, but uses Redux and Redux-Thunk.<p>I&#x27;m working in a virtual bubble, so although my apps &quot;work&quot;, I don&#x27;t have a way of improving beyond self-learning.<p>I would really appreciate <i>any</i> feedback. So please, take a look at let me know what you think. I&#x27;m open to all comments, so feel free to pick apart my writing style, the content, the font, the site anything.<p>I&#x27;d also really like anything positive...which there hopefully is!
======
sixhobbits
Nice :) I'm not a React person, but I've done a bunch of beginner-level
tutorial writing (including a book). I like your writing in general, but to be
more critical I would say

* Combine the parts - the first part is really short and doesn't stand that well on its own.

* Make it less about you. As a reader, if I want to know about you I'll stalk your 'about' page or something. I find the info about why you wrote the tutorial and the overly modest "this is just what I think" type statements get in the way of the actual content.

* Instead of the intro about you, I would add an intro about the technology you're using. What are the alternatives, and why are your choices better?

Otherwise keep up the good work :)

